# Tedeschi Trucks Edmonton



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

My first time seeing these guys in concert and wow. what a show.

you get everything from guitar solos from Susan and Derek, dual drum sets, trumpet, sax and flute solos. an amazing 2 hours of music. I can't say Derek was the most lively of players but he sure sounds great. 

unfortunately no media pass on this one and Derek had his back to me most of the show, and Susan was the furthest part of the stage from me. kicking myself for not bringing the zoom lens. oh well, live and learn.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice shots! Yeah, Derek is everything you read about him and more.........one of the best!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That's a lot of super reverbs up there. I missed the Calgary show this time, but saw them here a couple years ago. Great pics.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I get all gooey inside when I see that many Super Reverbs on stage. 

Going to check and see if the Halifax show is a possibility.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yah I was shocked to see so many up there. there were a few gear nerds herding at the stage before the show started snapping shots with their phones.

the head on the far left died at the end and Derek snapped a string on his SG.

I have to say, I did not expect Susan to do solos but she ripped out some pretty good ones. super nice too. she shook hands with the people in front row (I should have asked for a photo as I was in 2nd row) and she and Derek signed a record for one of the fans


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Outstanding photo's. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice photos Brian and thanks for posting. They're albums are getting better all the time as well.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for all the comments folks!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great photos. Aside from being great musicians, Derek and Susan have always been great with their fans.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Great pics, thanks. I'm a huge fan.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Great pics! 

I was at the Calgary show and it was amazing. Derek is quickly becoming one of my favorite players. I was very humbled watching him....he plays just beautifully. 

Off topic, but what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Canon 5D mkII with 50mm f/1.2L last night. Should have brought the 70-200


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Saw the show last night at Massey Hall...WoW! Trucks was a wailing...the whole band was top notch, great solos all round.(especially the keyboard/organist/flautist, and trumpet player) I don't rave of many female singers, but Susan was in fine form. Props to the back-up singers as well.
Even the opening act was enjoyable...can't remember their name, but they're a trio from Windsor-beautiful Motownish 3 part harmonies.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Walkerville*



gtrchris said:


> Saw the show last night at Massey Hall...WoW! Trucks was a wailing...the whole band was top notch, great solos all round.(especially the keyboard/organist/flautist, and trumpet player) I don't rave of many female singers, but Susan was in fine form. Props to the back-up singers as well.
> Even the opening act was enjoyable...can't remember their name, but they're a trio from Windsor-beautiful Motownish 3 part harmonies.


The bands name was Walkerville I think. Saw the Calgary show and thought they were kick ass. Will definetly get their cd.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vanderkalin said:


> The bands name was Walkerville I think. Saw the Calgary show and thought they were kick ass. Will definetly get their cd.


i thought it was the walkertons or something like that but I cant find anything on the google machine.

I thought they played a great set for an opening act.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

blam said:


> i thought it was the walkertons or something like that but I cant find anything on the google machine.
> 
> I thought they played a great set for an opening act.


Definitely the Walkervilles. That is a street/neighbourhood/beer in their hometown of Windsor. Great vocal harmonies but I felt like something was missing from their sound, i.e. a B3 &/or some horns.

But TTB did not disappoint.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> Definitely the Walkervilles. That is a street/neighbourhood/beer in their hometown of Windsor. Great vocal harmonies but I felt like something was missing from their sound, i.e. a B3 &/or some horns.
> 
> But TTB did not disappoint.


it seems you are correct. thanks for that.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

See, it was the opposite for me, I worship Derek, and I loved TTB when I saw them in Winnipeg last year, but this time I felt like there was a bit too much going on in that band, too many solos by too many people. the Walkervilles were a treat though, so glad I didn't miss their set( I didn't even know there would be an opening act).


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Saw them last night in Halifax. One of the best shows I've seen. Very musical (not just a guitar hero wankfest) and huge jams. The sound was awesome and never for a minute too much. All strong, top notch musicians. 
I will travel to see this band again!


----------

